# [2009] Any one Know About Seasons Resort at Sugarbush?



## mamiecarter (Aug 8, 2009)

I can not figure out why a week 32 at this nice resort sold for $1.25 recently on EBay. I know my maintenance fees went up this year.  Is something else going on here?


----------



## sullco (Aug 9, 2009)

*Seasons Resort*

There is not always a direct relationship between an E-Bay purchase for next to nothing and the property.  People get in a tight spot and sell to get rid of maintenance fees.

The Seasons is a motel, by and large, off the mountain.  The Sugarbush area is lovely and desirable, but this membership may be a "float" where there is no ability to book a week you really want.  If the owner repeatedly failed at getting anything other than mud weeks, of course they would want to sell it.

I have always thought that "float" weeks were the beginning of the deterioration of the value of timeshare, but that's a topic for another thread.

Having said all this, i don't know how the reservation system at The Seasons works.  But I imagine this week simply hasn't worked for the owner--not necessarily a MF issue.


----------



## bluehende (Aug 9, 2009)

mamiecarter said:


> I can not figure out why a week 32 at this nice resort sold for $1.25 recently on EBay. I know my maintenance fees went up this year.  Is something else going on here?



I own there....week 40.

The other poster is wrong and right

There is no floating time.   However it is a converted lodge (a triffle better than motel).  There is nothing that I know of going on.  The maintenance fees have gone up like everyone elses in the last few years.  For a nice summer week though they are still about 150 less than renting.  That is nice but no steal.  My guess is that it sold so cheap just because there is no great advantage for owning.  I love the place , but that's probably just me.

I do know that most units were sold locally to trade.  When we are there we are usually the only owners there.  October in Vermont is probably a very good trader for the size and quality.  That said maybe trade values at RCI are the issue.  I wouldn't know.  We enjoy ourselves too much to trade.

Wayne


----------



## mamiecarter (Aug 11, 2009)

*This Resort must have a problem*

I really enjoy useing my weeks here but they are almost impossible to rent, unlike all my other new England Summer weeks. So I am guessing people do not know about Vermont in the Summer and just think of it for winter sports.


----------



## silentg (Sep 19, 2009)

*Anyone know about Seasons at Sugarbush*

Well, where do I begin?  I have owned a red week at the Seasons for a long period of time (since 1981). We have been thru at least 3 ownership/management changes. We (the resort not us personally) were kicked out of Interval International, then RCI and then reinstated with RCI after major renovations were done at the resort.  Believe me, the resort has improved 100 % since we first bought it.  It is a small place, but it trades very well thru RCI.  We are planning to visit there next year on our week.  I don' t know why someone sold it for $1.25 on e-bay, but who ever bought it got a great deal. 
TerryC


----------



## Viajanete (Aug 18, 2010)

*Looking forward to next June*

I've been to areas not far from Sugarbush a couple of times and love it.  I spent a quiet week in Barre in March a couple of years ago and loved it.  Haven't yet been to the Seasons, but just bought a week in June on ebay sight unseen.  Doesn't sound fancy, but sounds like what I'm looking for, essentially a place in the mountains for some good, quiet R&R.  Obviously, the price was right.  Sounds like it's comparable to a comfortable, fairly well-kept motel with basics; am I correct?  Any updates since the prior posts?  How close can you get groceries?  And can anyone tell me when MF's are billed?  Thank you!


----------



## silentg (Dec 28, 2010)

There are shopping centers down RTE 100 in Waitsfield. An IGA was there last time I was there.  Maintanence Fees are sent out in November and due the first of January.  We own a one bedroom red summer week at the Seasons (4th of July) and have used it mostly for trades.  We have been able to trade for 2 bedroom units on Cape Cod, Hilton Head, Las Vegas, and Florida.  This was our first timeshare and we feel it was a very good timeshare and trader.  TerryC


----------



## Dollie (Dec 29, 2010)

*Food shopping in the valley*

There are two supermarkets in Waitsfield:  a Shaw’s (national/New England chain) and Mehuron’s (local) along with smaller markets/general stores/bakery type of places throughout the valley.  On Saturdays in the summer and fall there is a farmer’s market that brings produce from the valley and other parts of the state.  Vermont is very much into local and organic and you will find farm stands that sell both vegetables and meat that was locally grown and raised.  You can even get Yak meat (the valley has the only Yak heard in Vermont) and several Vermont made cheeses that are excellent but expensive.


----------



## Viajanete (Jan 9, 2011)

*Thanks for taking the time to reply*

Thank you, Terry and Dollie, for your responses.  I'll be there next June for week 25 ... and can hardly wait.  (Although I may forgo the yak meat!)
Janet


----------



## sullco (Jan 13, 2011)

*Dollie--I heard a Yak herd just the other day...*

they were loud!  I love inadvertent spelling mistakes that create gnu meanings.

Anyway--Sugarbush is one of the most magnificently beautiful places I have ever lived in...and I have been around a bit!

The Seasons is indeed a converted motel and I haven't been in it in two decades. 

If it's clean and bed bug free, you are ahead of the game just to have an inexpensive foothold in this place. 

Drive the loop out around the airport, take  a glider ride (if they still offer it) and marvel at the round barn.  The area was a big hit with very well-heeled families for many years, and rich people with good taste deserve to be followed around.  They always know the best places.

The Warren Store in...duh...Warren used to be fabulous.  It's been a while.

Enjoy this treasure of a spot.


----------

